# UFC 70: NATIONS COLLIDE - Results



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 70: Nations Collide*
Date: 4/21/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: Manchester Evening News Arena (Manchester, England)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Mirko Cro Cop vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
Andrei Arlovski vs. Fabricio Werdum
Michael Bisping vs. Elvis Sinosic
Ryoto Machida vs. David Heath
Assuerio Silva vs. Cheick Kongo

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Dennis Siver vs. Jess Liaudin
Alessio Sakara vs. Victor Valimaki
Terry Etim vs. Donald Matthew Grice
Junior Assuncao vs. David Lee
Paul Taylor vs. Edilberto de Oliveira


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Paul Taylor* defeats Edilberto de Oliveira via TKO (Strikes) (Round 3 - 0:37) 

*Jess Liaudin* defeats Dennis Siver via Submission (Armbar) (Round 1 - 1:21)

*Alessio Sakara* defeats Victor Valimaki via TKO (Strikes) (Round 1 - 1:44) 

*Junior Assuncao* defeats David Lee via Submission (Rear Naked Choke) (Round 2 - 1:55) 

*Terry Etim* defeats Donald Matthew Grice via Submission (Guillotine Choke) (Round 1 - 4:38)


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Cheick Kongo* defeats Assuerio Silva via Decision (Majority) (Round 3 - 5:00)


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Ryoto Machida* defeats David Heath via Decision (Unanimous) (Round 3 - 5:00)

*Dana's announcement is that the TUF 6 coaches are Matt Serra and Matt Hughes. They will fight once the season concludes.*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Michael Bisping* defeats Elvis Sinosic via TKO (Strikes) (Round 2 - 1:20)


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Andrei Arlovski* defeats Fabricio Werdum via Decision (Unanimous) (Round 3 - 5:00)


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Gabriel Gonzaga* defeats Mirko Cro Cop via KO (Head Kick) (Round 1 - 4:51)


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

*WOW I wish UFC 70 was a PPV...*

these commercials are retarded...

1 rnd
commerical

winner announced
commercial

30 second interview
commercial

this is so dumb.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm glad it's not a ppv because the fights were dissappointing


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

I know the commercials suck, but it's not costing us a dime...so


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

trust me, this is not a good night to try and introduce a friend to mma...

bad, slow fights, followed by the same damn commercials every 5 mins.

ufc 70 was a step backward imo.

the potential of having a ppv on spike is endless, and they ruined it with too many commercials.

im going out. ill download the rest of the fights later.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

*The Pitbull?*

He looked at little timid IMO, but pulled out the "V" :thumbsup:


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

anton said:


> trust me, this is not a good night to try and introduce a friend to mma...
> 
> bad, slow fights, followed by the same damn commercials every 5 mins.
> 
> ...


U have a good point there...


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

First round was good. then all of a sudden they spent the next ten minutes trying to feel each other out. I don't think AA is ready for a title shot let.:thumbsdown:


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

to many other people in line for the HW title


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*He doesn't have that killer instinct to me anymore.*


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

yea, commercials and censorship pisses me off


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice first round, second and third was timid as hell. Seriously I think he landed one maybe two punches after the first. Pretty surprising that he got a unanimous decision.


----------



## paullo (Feb 3, 2007)

BORING! This fight is why the UFC needs pay deduction cards like Pride.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

*Dont ever have a ppv on Spike again.*

Seriously I would rather pay 40 bucks then have a ppv with that many commericials. One fight was entrances, commerical, 1st round, commericial, 2nd round, commercial, 3rd round, commercial, result/interview, commerical. Shit was ****ing ridiculous. I couldnt even get into this ppv which was sad because it had some decent fights in it.


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

theres a other thread that is word for word with this one


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

****ing horrible production. It makes me not want to get UFC ppvs anymore. Totally not into the ppv because of it.


----------



## green teabagger (Mar 4, 2007)

i think he should go at cro cop or vera then if he wins he gets a title fight.


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

Quit your *****ing. If you didn't like it, don't watch it nexttime they do this.


----------



## green teabagger (Mar 4, 2007)

The 23 Enigma said:


> Quit your *****ing. If you didn't like it, don't watch it nexttime they do this.


exactly.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hilarious, I cant believe you can even justify this. Football games dont have this many ads, and thats as commericalized as a sport can get. My bad about the new thread, merge.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

he looked real timid but now they should have him fight crocop for the #1 contender spot


----------



## KTS1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't know, they showed so many "Girls gone Wild Commercials" it was sort of hot!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

they needed this fight before bispings. I got all fired up all through bispings then almost fell asleep through the pit bulls fight then was left speechless in th ecro cop fight. but hey who cares I won both my betting fights I bet for bisping and bet for cro cop to lose just by the chance if he lost I would get a good pay out lol


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

That was boxing. Problem was Werdum isn't on Andrei's level. He looked great in the first round and timed his rushes great. The next two he seemed to be looking for the same. Andrei's a good guy and a great fighter. He's had too many great kos, you need to give him the benefit of the doubt. I still thought he should press it.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I understand that it wasnt the perfect fight night but why are you all crying??

It was free!!!

If you really wanted to pay for it and have it without commercials, PPV was offering it!

In my opinion, it was a good show and if they offer it free one more time...Ill take it and I wont complain!


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

That was an absoulutely terrible showing by arlovski. He had an entertaining first round but 2 and 3 sucked. They should be fined.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Wise said:


> Seriously I would rather pay 40 bucks then have a ppv with that many commericials. One fight was entrances, commerical, 1st round, commericial, 2nd round, commercial, 3rd round, commercial, result/interview, commerical. Shit was ****ing ridiculous. I couldnt even get into this ppv which was sad because it had some decent fights in it.



Go on to PPV and pay...

Seriously. There will be another free event and I guarantee you'll be watching it on spike and *****ing instead of paying and shuting your mouth.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i loved watching for free..... but if it cuts out that many commercials, ill pay the $40.....


ill still watch next time, but ill also still ***** next time too


----------



## MAVERIK (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah sure it wasn't exciting but Andrei fought the perfect fight if you ask me. He beat a top contender, was never in danger of getting beat, and controlled the fight. Not a knock out but Arlovski needed the win and he got it.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

So someone could serve you a disease ridden peice of steak at a restaurant and you would eat a healthy serving of it because its free?


----------



## mr_fuji (Mar 28, 2007)

Lets call him "The Poodle" from now on. Pit bull is a dis service to the actual dog.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah arlovski coasted to victory oh well. he proved once again he has an iron chin behind that beard.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

flourhead said:


> yeah arlovski coasted to victory oh well. he proved once again he has an iron chin behind that beard.


That beard is God like, on Shamrock's sideburns level. He got punched in the throat in the first Sylvia fight. Hell, he did a good job but he had Werdum in trouble twice and never really followed up. I can understand not going to the ground with him, but come on.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

*Machida fight, I thought it was on the main card?*

I was looking forward to this fight the most. I thought they were going to show it. Did they decide not to because it went to decision? Atleast he won.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

that was definitly a coast but as he said his coach told him to keep it on foot, jabs etc, obviously he`s got a mind and he could have done anything he wanted to but i think he knew, ok i`ll win this one, i wont risk much, but become top condender by out boxing the other guy

its too bad though didnt make the most interesting fight. i think arlovski will come back harder next time


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

I was shocked not to see him push the fight a little more.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

they advertised it heavily....showed it in the intro, and talked about it regularily throughout...and then decided to show us kongo vs silva, and etim vs some other scrub instead...

why do i watch this again?


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

dana probably told him if he wins he's next in line for a title shot so AA just did enough to win.


----------



## Mobley101 (Mar 22, 2007)

2 Words my friends, GET TIVO


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

*Gonzaga next heavyweight champ?*

After tonight im in disbelief, Cro Cop defeated with his own weapon!! definitely the year of upsets for the UFC...

Anyways, it looks like Gonzagas getting a title shot against Couture, but can he pull it off? He has a good chance once you think about it, even Randy said hed rather face Cro Cop because Gonzagas a big guy with a great ground game and you know how Couture has trouble with guys like that.

Who will win?!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I just think that because it was a unanimous decision and that it was probably not that close they decided not to air it??


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

More than likely. He boxed really well though and threw alot of nice leg kicks. Unfortunately that doesn't translate to a high quality fight.


----------



## TruthlessHero (Apr 8, 2007)

But they had 30 minutes to fill, it was scheduled to run until 12:30, no?


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

sure and why not really, its tactics too, he won the fight technically, didnt display much and that gives him a great position for the next fight, lets suppose hes getting title shot next, the guy that fights him will train just that tad less just because they dont think arlovski is on his game as much as before. maybe not... well i think its definitly a possibility,.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

TruthlessHero said:


> But they had 30 minutes to fill, it was scheduled to run until 12:30, no?


plus the 15 mins of commercials per fight would've put them over.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

The only thing that i dont like about UFC being on spike is that you know when the main event is going to end soon because it has to end on the time it said it would. for instance, Diego sachez and joe riggs, theres only 3 mins left before 10 pm so you know its about to end, the the joe stevenson and melvin fight, same thing, other the that i dont mind the commercials, just pisses me off when they ahve the same ones during the same break


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

damn..moved my thread and stopped the poll...oh well.

still, i think it will be a pretty close fight..


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

how did cc lose...


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Cheick Kongo + takedown defense = Dominance.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Jeez trey b, 6 posts in a row, talk about spam


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Man...was I wrong about Gonzaga...OMG...that was one devastating right highkick. One of the most Brutal KO's I've ever seen. OH GOSH...did everybody see Mirko's right leg just twist up underneath him when he fell?...OWWWWW!!!!
Gonzaga..totally underestimated. Randy & Joe were right...they picked Gonzaga. Well, now Mirko is on the other end of what he has done best...highkick KO's. Mirko..like Franklin against Silva, and GSP vs Serra, didn't look like they wanted to fight. Man...Titles are up for grabs now...lol...UFC belts have become hot potato! All the new talent...Pride fighters in the UFC now. Gonzaga impressed me with his striking. When he caught Mirko's right kick and took him down with ease...I was like uh oh.
Well, all in all...Cro-Cop is far from done. I think he will come back with a vengence.

P.S. I still pick Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva to be the next big thing.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Gonzaga vs. Couture*

...I greatly underestimated Gonzaga when he fought Mirko,(like many others did). Randy is gonna have his hands full. I pick Randy to win the fight. Randy is so intelligent. Going to the ground with Gonzaga may be a big mistake but...Randy is no cake walk in his ground game either. Randy has ALL the tools & brains to beat this guy. Randy may even win the stand-up.
Nobody thought Randy would dominate Tim on his feet, and he did. I believe Randy will find loopholes in Gonzaga's game..like he did with Tim Sylvia's. Prediction?.. UD for Randy...defends his UFC HW Title.


----------



## smakektarupam (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be betting for Randy on his fight with Gonzaga. You know what Gonzaga just had a lucky kick..my opinion


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

everybody knows it that was the biggest upset in mma history. cro cop was in devistation after the fight and the ufc was ten times as devastated. that ****ed up all kinds of money and big fights to come. the second biggest upset in mma in recent memory was dan henderson over wanderlei. that ****ed up just as many big matches. dana called pride ****ing stupid for having the fight, well dana looks ten times as ****ing stupid after gonzaga knocked out cro cop. **** the gonzaga, randy fight. give some true mma fans fights they want to see. liddell vs cro cop, liddell vs wanderlei, fedor vs arvloski, **** have anderson silva fight chuck for crying out loud. bj penn is exciting as it gets. him vs sherk or hughes or st pierre again, or serra. the big names vs each other in main events is what true fans want to see. gabriel gonzaga, nice knock out but i don't want to see him fight period, im sorry. tito vs. opponents that aren't chuck, yeah i want to see it. chris lytle, no i don't want to see it. get the big fighters in there and do away with the small stuff.


----------

